# Geforce GTX 260 (Question connecting to power supply)



## VkL (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello,

I have just got a Geforce GTX 260 xfx. I put it into the pci Express slot of the pc, everything is fine. But the card came with 2 wires..small thin wires ( 2 6-pins i think) I dont know where to connect them to..

My question is this. Here are my details, and can anyone please tell me if I can somehow connect the card to my power supply, via extension, or idk...

Power supply - Dell 750 W Power Supply P/N: JD745 Model# N750P-00

I have included a pic of the inside of the pc...

http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/4227/dsc04267zy.jpg

Any help will be very appreciated. Thanks ahead of time for any suggestions.

(power supply - top right (can barely see it, but the two white heads of the wires closer to the top left side are comming form the power supply)

(Video card and 4 pin cables - bottom ) 

where do i connect the 4 white heads on the bottom of the picture to??


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Those wires are molex adapters for 6 pin pci-e plugs and should NEVER be used. There a joke as far as connecting power to a gpu.

The fact that the dell power supply doesn't even have native 6 pin pci-e plugs shows how bad they are. Dell put's some of the worst and cheapest power supplies in their systems and I wouldn't be surprised if that 750w actually barely produced 500w.

You shouldn't be using the stock dell power supply to run a card like that. It should definitely be changed to a unit that meets the actual requirements of the card.


----------



## VkL (Jan 1, 2010)

Can you please give me a recommendation to some power supplies...To run that card. thanks


----------



## VkL (Jan 1, 2010)

would this be a good power supply?

http://www.guru3d.com/article/gigabye-odin-plus-700w-psu-review-test/


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

VkL said:


> would this be a good power supply?
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/gigabye-odin-plus-700w-psu-review-test/


No. 
Either of these-
SeaSonic S12E Bronze 650W $80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151082

CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX $90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

Better choice-
SeaSonic S12D 750W $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151084

CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX $110
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


----------



## VkL (Jan 1, 2010)

Im looking to get the last 1...would this fit inside my pc..i have a xps 700

??


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

It should fit fine.


----------

